# Strange noise while driving 2015 Sentra



## Charlotte J (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi all. There's a weird noise that comes from the front passenger side tire area when only driving on the hwy, never in the city. Remember the sound on an old bike when we had to stop the bike with the handle bar brakes or those ridges on the interstate road to alert you if you vear off the road? Well, that's the sound I hear when driving straight. Someone help please.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That sounds like maybe the right side CV joint on the driveshaft may be worn. It could also be an excessively worn right side wheel bearing; if that's the case, get it repaired ASAP otherwise you may experience the wheel/tire coming off the car while in motion; you could get into a severe accident.


----------



## Charlotte J (Jul 24, 2019)

Hey thanks. I just came from outside and when I moved the car there was black oil in the driveway. Just got the oil changed last month. So I don't know what is going on.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since you got the oil changed just recently, better check the oil pan drain plug for tightness ASAP; it may be loose and can possibly fall out over time; that would be a disaster for the engine. Check your oil level to make sure it's full; if you've lost oil due to the oil leak, and the level is down to a very low amount, there's danger of the engine seizing up. Also make the oil filter is on tight. If all of that is OK, then there may be an oil leak at the front engine crankshaft seal.


----------

